# The Everett RR---Restoring Steam's Magic



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

The Everett Railroad Brings Back the Magic of the Steam Engine


HOLLIDAYSBURG, Pennsylvania — If you were the president of a railroad 100 years ago, you were kind of a big deal. Yet when Alan Maples became president of the Everett Railroad Company in 1983, a pu…




clarion.causeaction.com


----------

